# Cits ... >  Iphone 7 plus

## vilis

Kur var ieinstalēt IPHONE 7 PLUS latviešu valodu. ::

----------


## karloslv

Diezgan čakarīgi būs, no pieredzes saku. Jāpārlodē kādi 17 kondensatori, kuriem reāli grūti tikt klāt. Reāli pastāv risks procesa laikā izrubīt vienu diodi, un tad rezultātā dabūsi kaut kādu latgaliešu paveidu, neko nevarēs saprast.

----------


## sasasa

Laikam pārsvarā elekTROLLĪTI

----------


## Isegrim

Kārlim cepums!

----------

